# What Is The Best Photo Stitching Software?



## SkyHighPhotographs (May 14, 2008)

What do you find to be the best photo stitching software out there, either free or fee based?

Many thanks.

Mark


----------



## Yahoozy (May 14, 2008)

gotta go with CS3 hahah
you can stitch together panos that you handhold, all automatically, or manually if u so choose


----------



## ann (May 14, 2008)

last year i tested quite a few programs including PSCS2 with a couple of very difficult panos.

panorama plus from Serif did the best j ob, it was listed on auto stitch site indicating that they had a liscense to use their software which is very powerful.

it wasn't very expensive which was a plus.


----------



## SpunkyKid (May 14, 2008)

Yahoozy said:


> gotta go with CS3 hahah
> you can stitch together panos that you handhold, all automatically, or manually if u so choose


Totally have to agree that CS3 is one of the best.


----------



## Overread (May 14, 2008)

hmm Panorama Plus (version 3 now) looks to be a limited application software, but also as its limited very powerful software - if you were making panoramas a lot I would choose this for the stitching.

However Photoshop Elements 7 also introduces a decent panorama stitching feature - along with its host of other editing freatures I would say this is one of the better budget editing programs.

After that there is Paint Shop pro X2 (PSP11) which has a layered stitching feature (allows you to stitch together several different shots of the same scene - for HDR photos). and is also at a decent budget:
demo here: http://www.corel.com/servlet/Satellite/us/en/Product/1184951547051

After all that though if you have the money for photoshop the full version then go for it


----------



## dEARlEADER (May 14, 2008)

Even ps elements 6 does great pano's


----------



## Overread (May 14, 2008)

hehe Thanks for that 
yah - elements 6 -


----------



## SBlanca (May 15, 2008)

the only program i've used for this is the canon one provided with my camera, but im guessing photoshop is better


----------



## ann (May 15, 2008)

yes panaroma plus 3 is a stand alone program, sorry i didn't mention that.

if you are really doing a lot of pano's then i wuoild suggest using it; however, if you only do a few or only on occasion then i would sugget getting a program that provides more editing features.


----------



## Alex_B (May 15, 2008)

Panorama Studio is what I use occasionally. for single row panoramas it is very good.


----------



## SkyHighPhotographs (May 15, 2008)

Many thanks, I really appreciate these tips, excellent, again, thank you so much!

Kindest regards.

Mark


----------



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too (May 15, 2008)

They only get lazier as you go up. You can do anything in Elements 4 that you can in CS 3. It just takes longer and more knowlege.


----------



## astrostu (May 15, 2008)

Granted I haven't used Photoshop's panorama stitching script since CS1, but it was HORRIBLE for my purposes - mainly because it did not in anyway account for spherical aberration by lenses.

So I went out and found RealViz's "Stitcher" software.  That was alright, but it got to the point where it couldn't handle some of the stuff I threw at it.  Then I found AutopanoPro, which I think is a wonderful bit of software.  I have only had one instance where it didn't do a good job, and that was before I actually learned how to help it by manually giving it alignment points.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## KevinPutman (May 6, 2011)

Copy, Paste, Free transform,

CS5 =p


----------



## analog.universe (May 6, 2011)

Hugin is a nice free one that I've used with good results.  Quite a lot of options, and any level of auto/manual control.  Pretty sure it runs on every operating system by now as well.


----------



## subscuck (May 6, 2011)

Hmmm, another three year old thread back from the dead...


----------

